# Free Pour Weekends



## JimBean1

Because I tend to make my coffee at the weekends and felt bad posting in Free Pour Friday


----------



## joey24dirt

JimBean1 said:


> Because I tend to make my coffee at the weekends and felt back posting in Free Pour Friday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 28870


Looking great mate. Here's my Hollow heart attempt from this morning...










I keep forgetting to strike right through


----------



## MildredM

I keep forgetting to have my camera ready!


----------



## JimBean1

@joey24dirt I'll try that hollow heart tomorrow, looks fun! Three layers then pull up and push a layer down then strike through right?


----------



## JimBean1

MildredM said:


> I keep forgetting to have my camera ready!


That looks lush @MildredM what beans are you using at the moment?


----------



## MildredM

JimBean1 said:


> That looks lush @MildredM what beans are you using at the moment?


It's the Square Mile Kenyan Ngararinga. It's absolutely gorgeous. Jam and more bubbling jam!


----------



## joey24dirt

JimBean1 said:


> @joey24dirt I'll try that hollow heart tomorrow, looks fun! Three layers then pull up and push a layer down then strike through right?


I have no idea haha. There's a YouTube clip that's pretty good. Search hollow heart latte art and it's 17 seconds long I think. Pure magic lol


----------



## joey24dirt

Does this count? It was poured freely?


----------



## marchaos

joey24dirt said:


> Does this count? It was poured freely?


I wouldn't be happy with that crema mate...


----------



## JimBean1

joey24dirt said:


> Does this count? It was poured freely?


Nice! Half a bottle in each glass?


----------



## joey24dirt

JimBean1 said:


> Nice! Half a bottle in each glass?


Pretty much. Wife's birthday so getting on it*

* it being not enough to actually get too drunk. Responsible parenting and all that haha


----------



## JimBean1

@joey24dirt first attempt, some way to go, it's harder than it looks!!


----------



## joey24dirt

JimBean1 said:


> @joey24dirt first attempt, some way to go, it's harder than it looks!!
> 
> View attachment 28889


Aw yeah it's getting it to sink at the end... I'm not sure how or what I'm doing at that point. Looks great though. Did you find that YouTube vid I mentioned?


----------



## JimBean1

@joey24dirt yeah I saw it, it's quite a tricky little one! Have your dark arts beans arrived yet? I've still got no idea what those are.


----------



## joey24dirt

JimBean1 said:


> @joey24dirt yeah I saw it, it's quite a tricky little one! Have your dark arts beans arrived yet? I've still got no idea what those are.


No not yet. I think they are just a darker roasted bean. I think the idea is we don't know anything about them so then we can discuss different flavours, which im totally useless at. I'll either like them or not haha


----------



## khampal

Complete amateur compared to you guys, but this is my first attempt that I've been pleased with:


----------



## JimBean1

khampal said:


> Complete amateur compared to you guys, but this is my first attempt that I've been pleased with:
> 
> View attachment 28897


First attempt? That's great if that's your first attempt!


----------



## khampal

JimBean1 said:


> First attempt? That's great if that's your first attempt!


Haha I wish, no it's my first attempt that's been semi decent not my first attempt overall









Quite a few months of struggling until this point!


----------



## joey24dirt

khampal said:


> Haha I wish, no it's my first attempt that's been semi decent not my first attempt overall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quite a few months of struggling until this point!


Practice makes perfect... although the same can't be said for latte art I've found haha. Some days you've got it and some days you don't. They key is to always enjoy it


----------



## hotmetal

Ha! That's my motto. If it comes out better than expected, post it. If not, drink it before anyone notices. Either way you get a nice cup of coffee so it's win-win (unless you're in the latte art comp, which I've never dared enter even when Glenn put a prize up!)


----------



## MildredM

Haha! I'm all over the place this weekend . . . the photo makes it look slightly better than it actually looked , to be honest!


----------



## hotmetal

MildredM said:


> . . . the photo makes it look slightly better than it actually looked , to be honest!


Can I borrow your camera?


----------



## joey24dirt

Screwed this one up but then also may have figured out how to do them for next time. We will see


----------



## Scotford

Free pour ANY damn day, yo! 2oz mac.


----------



## Chapter Coffee

I`m loving this thread.

The weekend still days away, I can't wait that long, Wednesday free pour...

Coffee roasting? That I can do. Latte art skills? I`m not too sure... A picture paints a thousand words


----------



## joey24dirt

Chapter Coffee said:


> I`m loving this thread.
> 
> The weekend still days away, I can't wait that long, Wednesday free pour...
> 
> Coffee roasting? That I can do. Latte art skills? I`m not too sure... A picture paints a thousand words
> 
> View attachment 28930


Good work  nice glass too


----------



## hotmetal

Hey Vini it may not be a perfect swan but if it were me I'd struggle to pour a duckling!


----------



## JimBean1

New beans splattered a bit but otherwise quite happy with this.


----------



## joey24dirt

Poured a swan...... but this is the roadkill version haha


----------



## MildredM

It's Friday! Not sure where I was going with this!!


----------



## MildredM

This was earlier before I was properly awake . . .


----------



## MildredM




----------



## joey24dirt

Definitely into these DSOL beans in a flat white


----------



## Beanedict

Is it just me, or coffee tastes better when there's an arty crema on the surface top?


----------



## JimBean1

joey24dirt said:


> Definitely into these DSOL beans in a flat white


Very nice!


----------



## MildredM

Lazy Sunday mornings, I love them. Just back from a 5 mile walk and so ready for this . . .


----------



## Scotford

Oh okay then...


----------



## joey24dirt

Nowhere near as good as @Scotford but I'll take it.

Also up dosed the DSOL to 20g > 36g over 40 seconds. Much better for me I think.


----------



## Scotford

Saw a butterfly on IG and gave it a go


----------



## JimBean1

@joey24dirt tried your ratio with the Dark Arts beans this morning, tasted nice but think I'm still a dark roast man!


----------



## joey24dirt

JimBean1 said:


> @joey24dirt tried your ratio with the Dark Arts beans this morning, tasted nice but think I'm still a dark roast man!
> 
> View attachment 29041
> 
> 
> View attachment 29042


Woah that's textbook right there. Awesome work. I've froze the rest of my dark arts and gone back to Rwandan for a bit. Still not sure about it yet so had a change for a while.


----------



## joey24dirt

Trying Rosetta's again lol. Soz it's not the weekend


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

All of that electric circuit implementation must have given me a more steady hand today...


----------



## joey24dirt

Thanks for the beans @filthynines. This is pretty much the last of them. Thoroughly enjoyed them cheers


----------



## MildredM

Why does time go faster on Saturday and Sundays? I can't believe it is Sunday evening already.


----------



## joey24dirt

Not bad considering I can't do Rosetta's


----------



## MildredM

Sunny blue and yellow this morning


----------



## filthynines

joey24dirt said:


> Thanks for the beans @filthynines. This is pretty much the last of them. Thoroughly enjoyed them cheers


Just seen this after getting back to the UK. Glad you enjoyed them - you must've absolutely steamed through them! I've opened the portafilter (great job on the machining!) and the milk jug, thank you very much!


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Just started on a kilo of columbia supremo nobel oro de suarez. Tasty


----------



## Sconner

Rave Chatswood Blend!


----------



## Rhys

Some Dark Arts Decaf..










..and very nice it was too


----------



## chip_kara

Trying to nail the swan art at the moment! Excuse the ugly rather large mug, broke my lovely inker mug the other day so waiting for a new one to arrive.


----------



## joey24dirt

Wobbly weed this morning


----------



## MildredM

joey24dirt said:


> Wobbly weed this morning


I don't think you need to share what should be a regarded a closely regarded bathroom secret . . . .


----------



## joey24dirt

MildredM said:


> I don't think you need to share what should be a regarded a closely regarded bathroom secret . . . .


What chance have I got of teaching the boys if I can't even get it right


----------



## JimBean1




----------



## hotmetal

It's not the weekend, neither is it Friday. I'm not going to start a thread called Milky Mondays so here are mine for today.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Heres one from this morning


----------



## Silky729

You guys put me to shame. I have mastered the 'snowball' though...


----------



## hotmetal

Monks head is the start. Then try a heart. Tulips and rosettas can come later. Swans are some kind of mystic alchemy IMO!


----------



## Silky729

hotmetal said:


> Monks head is the start. Then try a heart. Tulips and rosettas can come later. Swans are some kind of mystic alchemy IMO!


I did manage to get the initial part of my pour going ok for the first time today. So I panicked and ended up with a tulip that looked more like a sunflower. It's a shambles but it's my best effort yet...


----------



## Rakesh

Happy with this tulip attempt


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Drinking this this very minute


----------



## JimBean1

My coffee this morning - I find filming it so useful to improve. My pour here is very hesitant and I'm still over-aerating the milk but I love the extraction!


----------



## joey24dirt

Rare latte type affair for the wife made with oatly barista.










Semi skimmed flatty for me

Coffee compass - cherry cherry

Loving life


----------



## joey24dirt

Not a bad start to a Sunday morning


----------



## russell16688

Slowly getting better. Was the first shot with a new bean so unfortunately the espresso shot wasn't the best.


----------



## MildredM

Honestly. You do your best, award winning pour, but before you can grab your camera half the cup has been guzzled down.

Happy Weekend everyone


----------



## salty

MildredM said:


> Honestly. You do your best, award winning pour, but before you can grab your camera half the cup has been guzzled down.
> 
> Happy Weekend everyone


C'mon @MildredM - that's on the same lines as the dog ate my homework!


----------



## Craig-R872

Thought I would try a Swan.


----------



## MildredM

Just squeezing this in, whatever time it is (the clocks are all at different times) it's Sunday evening, anyway


----------



## joey24dirt

Going great until I ran out of flipping milk!


----------



## MildredM

Rather wonky. Freezing cold hands don't help pouring technique


----------



## salty

MildredM said:


> Rather wonky. Freezing cold hands don't help pouring technique


Looks great to me


----------



## MildredM




----------



## Rakesh

Slowly but surely approaching something resembling a Swan.


----------



## pgarrish

I'm claiming an Apple


----------



## J_Fo

Definitely getting better but I always panic at the end a bit...


----------



## Craig-R872

Haven't posted for a while. Here a 2 from this afternoon.


----------



## joey24dirt

Been a little while for me also...


----------



## MildredM

Monday is the new Sunday when it's snowing


----------



## 9719

'As rare as hen's teeth' as the saying goes, norm just a blobby frothy thingy a ma bob or should that be blob. Not great I know but by my standards its worth posting


----------



## Rakesh

Rosetta


----------



## MildredM

I found it, @Hasi


----------



## MildredM

This is a shoe-in for this thread today . . .


----------



## Snakehips

MildredM said:


> I found it, @Hasi


Oh dear... no...


----------



## MildredM

Free fly weekend



























Literally, the second I finished the pour - plop


----------



## Snakehips

MildredM said:


> Free fly weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Literally, the second I finished the pour - plop


That'll be Ian's then ?


----------



## MildredM

There are no flies on YOU, Snake









Time for a joke....What do you call a dead fly?

A flew


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Cheeky after lunch espresso - Square Mile Red Brick. Using the Niche and the La Pavoni. I have to say that after reading @coffeechap 's observations of the Niche (many thanks) and the advice that one needs to shake and stir the grinds (after that advice I've been mixing the grinds really well) the results have improved considerably. And above is proof.


----------



## joey24dirt

Poured this earlier on.


----------



## Rakesh

joey24dirt said:


> Poured this earlier on.


You're really smashing the hanging hearts. What's the trick to getting the wiggle to wrap around like that?


----------



## Rakesh




----------



## joey24dirt

Rakesh said:


>


Nice!!

Hangings heart. When setting base do it in a circular fashion to get the shot swirling, then as it's swirling start your pour from the side closest to you and wiggle. It'll flow round as you wiggle. When it gets right round move the pour to finish with s heart. Hope that makes sense, if not I'll do a video.


----------



## Rakesh

joey24dirt said:


> Nice!!
> 
> Hangings heart. When setting base do it in a circular fashion to get the shot swirling, then as it's swirling start your pour from the side closest to you and wiggle. It'll flow round as you wiggle. When it gets right round move the pour to finish with s heart. Hope that makes sense, if not I'll do a video.


Makes sense, will try and let you know.


----------



## ashcroc

joey24dirt said:


> Nice!!
> 
> Hangings heart. When setting base do it in a circular fashion to get the shot swirling, then as it's swirling start your pour from the side closest to you and wiggle. It'll flow round as you wiggle. When it gets right round move the pour to finish with s heart. Hope that makes sense, if not I'll do a video.


Need video please.


----------



## joey24dirt

ashcroc said:


> Need video please.


I'll do one later...hopefully


----------



## MildredM

First attempt (better than my second)!


----------



## joey24dirt

ashcroc said:


> Need video please.


I made a video but the pour is crap. Shows my basic technique though.


----------



## jonnycooper29

MildredM said:


> First attempt (better than my second)!


I'm not even going to post my attempt even my girlfriend had a good laugh at it..


----------



## MildredM

And I'm not going to post my out-takes!!


----------



## jonnycooper29

joey24dirt said:


> I made a video but the pour is crap. Shows my basic technique though.


Not quite the same but I feel this one is 'postable'..

I can't quite get the spinning right, I'll just have to have more coffee to practise on I guess!










It's quite a sad looking heart really, if I can even call it that


----------



## hotmetal

Inspired by the above few posts, I attempted this today. Result was something akin to the sorting hat out of Harry Potter. Or alternatively, the poo emoji. No pics!

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## Craig-R872

Thought I would jump on the band wagon.


----------



## hotmetal

Yours is really good, although rather than 'sad heart,' why not claim 'badass scorpion'? All it needs is legs...



jonnycooper29 said:


> It's quite a sad looking heart


___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## jonnycooper29

hotmetal said:


> Yours is really good, although rather than 'sad heart,' why not claim 'badass scorpion'? All it needs is legs...
> 
> ___
> 
> Eat, drink and be merry


Ha, thank you! I will certainly be claiming it as that if anyone asks in the future..


----------



## MildredM

Happy weekend everyone


----------



## jonnycooper29

F1 and a flat white, perfect!


----------



## joey24dirt

Tiny little tulip in a tiny little cup...


----------



## richwade80

jonnycooper29 said:


> F1 and a flat white, perfect!


Amen to that! Don't mention any results. I'm at the Tower of London (just visiting), and then hopefully a quick trip to Monmouth coffee or three wheels.


----------



## Craig-R872

Nice clean Rosetta.


----------



## joey24dirt

Sunday morning tulip thing










Forgot to take an actual photo, so had to screenshot my insta story. Silly billy


----------



## adam85

jonnycooper29 said:


> F1 and a flat white, perfect!


A fellow F1 fan - hurrah! Albeit, I'm out with the Mrs so will try keep the blinkers on until I can watch the highlights later.


----------



## richwade80

adam85 said:


> A fellow F1 fan - hurrah! Albeit, I'm out with the Mrs so will try keep the blinkers on until I can watch the highlights later.


Ditto. I'm not even watching the highlights live... I have media blackout down to a tee these days.

I hope I don't have to include this forum in my F1 spoiler black list....


----------



## MildredM

Pinch and a punch!


----------



## richwade80

I see your swan, and raise you an ace of hearts with a pair of croissants!


----------



## MildredM

Sharing this here - it would be great if as many people as possible can take part (if only to stop @joey24dirt having to buy a trophy cabinet)!

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?47434-CFUK-Christmas-Pour-Down-2018


----------



## MildredM

How can it be Sunday night already ☹


----------



## MildredM

Whooop! It's the weekend


----------



## MildredM

If you're following this thread but have missed the dates for the Christmas Pour Down then get limbering up! 2pm today! Prizes include Bella Barista and Foundry beans for the winner and runners up









https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?47474-Session-2-2pm-Saturday-December-8th-Christmas-Pour-Down-2018


----------



## joey24dirt

Prep for tomorrow


----------



## jonnycooper29

joey24dirt said:


> Prep for tomorrow


That's outrageous I recon it's those tampers of yours that makes the difference


----------



## joey24dirt

jonnycooper29 said:


> That's outrageous I recon it's those tampers of yours that makes the difference


Haha they are magic. You should all buy one


----------



## Nicknak

@joey24dirt no wonder you don't get time to make any new tampers .. Stop practicing


----------



## ashcroc

joey24dirt said:


> Haha they are magic. You should all buy one


I'd rather win one & if it comes with a vintage lever all the better!


----------



## 9719

Count me i/n, no make that out my fluffy cloudy type thingie me jigs ain't gonna cut it up against such a beauty of a pour, any chance of you doing this with your pouring hand tied behind yer back, blindfolded with the lights turned off @ 3am to give the rest of us a chance  Or suggestion no.2 you have a comp all by yerself which thinking about it might be best for all concerned unless Scotford intends popping by  not saying there ain't no one else out there capable of giving u a run 4 yer money (all bets are off by the way £££) he says removing foot from 



joey24dirt said:


> Prep for tomorrow


----------



## joey24dirt

********** said:


> Count me i/n, no make that out my fluffy cloudy type thingie me jigs ain't gonna cut it up against such a beauty of a pour, any chance of you doing this with your pouring hand tied behind yer back, blindfolded with the lights turned off @ 3am to give the rest of us a chance  Or suggestion no.2 you have a comp all by yerself which thinking about it might be best for all concerned unless Scotford intends popping by  not saying there ain't no one else out there capable of giving u a run 4 yer money (all bets are off by the way £££) he says removing foot from


 @Scotford is too busy with the new baby I think so I'll take my chances while I can 

In all honesty though I only post my better ones so a lot of it is me being lucky


----------



## MildredM

I ran out of room to pour through..... oh well!


----------



## Hasi

joey24dirt said:


> Prep for tomorrow


whoa... you really taking off. As in sky-high.

Leaves me puzzled.


----------



## Scotford

You know I'm like beetlejuice, right @********** @joey24dirt









.

.

.


----------



## Scotford

But I AM a performing monkey, apparently


----------



## joey24dirt

Scotford said:


> But I AM a performing monkey, apparently


Scotfordjuice, scotfordjuice, scotfordjuice !!


----------



## Hasi

A long way to go.

Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## Hasi

btw, how much of these oh so many fine lines is

a. practice/knowledge/experience

b. foam quality

c. spout shape

in percent? Roughly...


----------



## hotmetal

70%/29%/1%

IIRC Scot did this out of an old Converse baseball boot once. You don't need one of those fancy jugs, just be good at steaming to the right consistency and then pour 50 cups a day for a few years...

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## Hasi

hotmetal said:


> 70%/29%/1%
> 
> IIRC Scot did this out of an old Converse baseball boot once. You don't need one of those fancy jugs, just be good at steaming to the right consistency and then pour 50 cups a day for a few years...
> 
> ___
> 
> Eat, drink and be merry




Just as I thought, no fancy jugs

I mean I can get halfway consistent simple rosettas and tulips and hearts and stuff, but always run out of headroom for more complex patterns 

If I reduce flow, I'll usually get splatters. If I'd draw quicker, it wouldn't show... need a course one day...










(done at work with my Quickmill 0835 Retro... haooy Ulka vibe pump steaming)


----------



## hotmetal

I went on a half-day course as a gift from the Hotmetalette. Due to the way they broke it down and tried to break our habits and relearn it their way, the net result of that course was:

1 - I wanted a Mythos after using theirs.

2 - I learnt a bit of theory

3 - I was unable to pour anything decent during the course

4 - I've struggled to get back to where I was before I went on it!!!

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## 9719

Scotford said:


> You know I'm like beetlejuice, right @********** @joey24dirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> .


Scotford in Beetlejuice


----------



## joey24dirt

Getting a little boost while finishing off making the last few gifts










Ps.... I poured this with my left hand. Try doing it the wrong way round, it's funny!!


----------



## MildredM

Oh yes, let's all try it wrong-handed . . . I don't think so!!


----------



## salty

joey24dirt said:


> Getting a little boost while finishing off making the last few gifts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ps.... I poured this with my left hand. Try doing it the wrong way round, it's funny!!


Ok - now you're just showing off


----------



## salty

MildredM said:


> Oh yes, let's all try it wrong-handed . . . I don't think so!!


That looks great. Did I see in one of your pics recently that you use semi skimmed? I know there's plenty of discussions on here about relative merits of blue/green top but do you find semi skimmed is just as good for latte art and flavour?


----------



## joey24dirt

salty said:


> Ok - now you're just showing off


Haha noooo. Next time I'm in exmouth I'll come over and see if I can still do it on another machine


----------



## adam85

Because all I drink is long blacks or espresso ... I thought I'd get some milk down me today..

Oh boy, I'm terrible at this -- But it tasted very nice (for a second attempt at.. something)


----------



## salty

joey24dirt said:


> Haha noooo. Next time I'm in exmouth I'll come over and see if I can still do it on another machine


I'm definitely holding you to that. A bit of hands-on training would be awesome too!


----------



## joey24dirt

salty said:


> I'm definitely holding you to that. A bit of hands-on training would be awesome too!


You're on, just need my aunt to buy that house down there.


----------



## PPapa

Cold, wet and a bit of snow here in Scotland. A good excuse to do some pours!


----------



## Hasi

adam85 said:


> Because all I drink is long blacks or espresso ... I thought I'd get some milk down me today..
> 
> Oh boy, I'm terrible at this -- But it tasted very nice (for a second attempt at.. something)
> 
> View attachment 37963


You simply could've called it a Christmas tree and received major applause!


----------



## MildredM

PPapa said:


> Cold, wet and a bit of snow here in Scotland. A good excuse to do some pours!


Lov.Ing This


----------



## MildredM

salty said:


> That looks great. Did I see in one of your pics recently that you use semi skimmed? I know there's plenty of discussions on here about relative merits of blue/green top but do you find semi skimmed is just as good for latte art and flavour?


Ta









Yes, SS here. Full/whole is way to creamy for me, I cat taste the coffee through it! I'm going to try skimmed next. I find SS is perfectly ok for m/foam


----------



## adam85

Hasi said:


> You simply could've called it a Christmas tree and received major applause!


Haha - good point. I shall remember this for my third attempt at coffee art! Keep you eyes peeled ,,, lol


----------



## Zephyr




----------



## jonnycooper29

Practising that scorpion tail again!


----------



## salty

jonnycooper29 said:


> Practising that scorpion tail again!


Way cool


----------



## Scotford

Left hander...


----------



## Nicknak

@Scotford ...BEHAVE .. what are you like with your feet


----------



## joey24dirt

Some mornings I need two ..


----------



## richwade80

Lovely bubbly.


----------



## joey24dirt

richwade80 said:


> Lovely bubbly.


Looking good matey


----------



## MildredM

joey24dirt said:


> Some mornings I need two ..


Looking good . . . .

Some mornings I can't sit up for my two!


----------



## Scotford

90ml piccolo


----------



## Hasi

MildredM said:


> Looking good . . . .
> 
> Some mornings I can't sit up for my two!


Put it away from your mirroring coffee machine, it's only one - everybody can see that...


----------



## richwade80

Last latte of the year!

It's all pour over and French press from here.


----------



## MildredM

It's free pour it over the edge day here


----------



## The Systemic Kid




----------



## PPapa

MildredM said:


> It's free pour it over the edge day here


Are you saying some of your pours aren't perfect?!


----------



## joey24dirt

PPapa said:


> Are you saying some of your pours aren't perfect?!


Definitely photoshopped!


----------



## M_H_S

My debut free pour after the super auto debacle in the last pour down competition.


----------



## MildredM

Loving my frame @Snakehips


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Cheap.


----------



## MildredM

The Systemic Kid said:


> Cheap.


Hmmmm . . . I expect Snake thinks that's all it's worth


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Have a quiet word with him regarding the difference between commodity and SO bean


----------



## MildredM

The Systemic Kid said:


> Have a quiet word with him regarding the difference between commodity and SO bean


I can't go using long words like that round him


----------



## Hasi

slooowly getting closer to swans...










... £3.98 for both?


----------



## hotmetal

That'll be 60 Schilling for you, including a 70 groschen 'obsolete currency discount'.

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## Hasi

hotmetal said:


> That'll be 60 Schilling for you, including a 70 groschen 'obsolete currency discount'.
> 
> ___
> 
> Eat, drink and be merry


Haha!

Them 70 Groschen are for those who aren't the full shilling, eh?

Still, good old times...

To date, there's many people who mentally convert EUR to öS because they didn't get a feeling for their new currency... in well over 15 years 

So, don't be a shill - truth is, it'd be 55 something


----------



## hotmetal

Ha! That's amazing! Mind you the Spanish still value property in Pesetas, weirdly. Old habits die hard: it's also the reason why many companies still sell (supermarket sawdust) coffee in 227g bags. That was half a pound. To this day I can visualise what 1lb of cheese or butter looks like. I just make sure I convert to grams before asking for it, to avoid anyone being arrested under the Weights and Measures Act!

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## ashcroc

Hasi said:


> Haha!
> 
> Them 70 Groschen are for those who aren't the full shilling, eh?
> 
> Still, good old times...
> 
> To date, there's many people who mentally convert EUR to öS because they didn't get a feeling for their new currency... in well over 15 years
> 
> So, don't be a shill - truth is, it'd be 55 something


Last time I visited Austria (pre Euro) there were 20 öS to the £. It felt so right!


----------



## Inglorious Alf

My debut free pour (Extract's Strongman + Oatly Barista) along with an espresso Martini (Grey Goose + Exprè) as it's NYE. Good times!


----------



## Snakehips

Last cup of 2018.....


----------



## salty

Snakehips said:


> Last cup of 2018.....
> 
> View attachment 38283


A thing of beauty


----------



## hotmetal

ashcroc said:


> Last time I visited Austria (pre Euro) there were 20 öS to the £. It felt so right!


Exactly the same here. Easy to remember, a Schilling is, er, a shilling.

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## Rakesh




----------



## MildredM




----------



## richwade80

Yirgachuffing great!


----------



## MildredM

Spring seems to have come early today!


----------



## joey24dirt

One for @Hasi 










It's really hard to pour letters!!!


----------



## M_H_S

Tulip in the wind named after Elton John's soon to be follow up to Candle in the Wind.


----------



## Hasi

joey24dirt said:


> One for @Hasi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's really hard to pour letters!!!


ahahahaahahaaa terrific!!

How am I ever going to be able to give back... skate reclaim create...


----------



## joey24dirt

Hasi said:


> ahahahaahahaaa terrific!!
> 
> How am I ever going to be able to give back... skate reclaim create...


I don't want to know how, I just want it done


----------



## Hasi

MildredM said:


> Spring seems to have come early today!


say again...?


----------



## ashcroc

MildredM said:


> Spring seems to have come early today!


Aww bless. You prepared a glass of water for Minty too!


----------



## richwade80

Never give in to the Dark Side!


----------



## MildredM

Happy Saturday everyone


----------



## MildredM

Feelin' kinda Sunday . . .


----------



## Chap-a-chino

MildredM said:


> Feelin' kinda Sunday . . .


It's more of a '1001 day' than 'something stupid'!


----------



## MildredM

Chap-a-chino said:


> It's more of a '1001 day' than 'something stupid'!


It's a get-up-and-Run day


----------



## PPapa

Excitement to disappointment was quick with this one!


----------



## Badgerman

Enjoying my V3 Rancillio on my Gaggia.


----------



## M_H_S

Badgerman said:


> Enjoying my V3 Rancillio on my Gaggia.


Which coffee is that btw


----------



## Badgerman

M_H_S said:


> Which coffee is that btw


My usual Rave Signature blend.


----------



## mmmatron




----------



## MildredM




----------



## Deeez Nuuutz

Morning all...


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Too "latte" for me.


----------



## MildredM




----------



## Gm7dha

Another avg effort from the Creatista. I do enjoy the cups/saucers though


----------



## Badgerman

Morning all.


----------



## jonnycooper29

Loving my new cups already, definitely harder due to less room for error (didn't realise how big my previous cup was compared to these!)


----------



## RazorliteX

I'm usually (always) useless at this sort of thing where I usually pour and then wriggle at the end in the hope it doesn't look a half submerged marshmallow. So for once, I'm pleased with this attempt at non-diary latte art


----------



## richwade80

Weekend lie-in coffee (and raisins for the boy)


----------



## Deeez Nuuutz

Morning coffee lovers!


----------



## MildredM

Snooooooooooow!


----------



## joey24dirt




----------



## joey24dirt

Tired.... and more tired. Poorly/teething child (pesky molars) and rats playing kiss chase under the floorboards. Not a fun time.

Thank F for coffee


----------



## MildredM




----------



## joey24dirt

MildredM said:


>


Spotted in the field....


----------



## The Systemic Kid




----------



## richwade80




----------



## Badgerman

My new glossy grinder seems to help with the latte art.


----------



## MildredM

Well hello, weekend


----------



## cambosheff

The Systemic Kid said:


> View attachment 38900


That's my kinda pour. Bet it tasted great.


----------



## richwade80

Bon Dimanche.


----------



## Badgerman

Hmmm glossy.


----------



## joey24dirt

richwade80 said:


> Bon Dimanche.


Ahh nice. I've just had coffee and a bagel.


----------



## joey24dirt

Unfortunately, the bagel didn't make it to the photoshoot.


----------



## Deeez Nuuutz

Morning all...


----------



## MildredM

Bye bye weekend


----------



## Deeez Nuuutz

Bye bye indeed...


----------



## jonnycooper29




----------



## M_H_S

Not yet....


----------



## Hasi

Good morning Lad(d)ies all!


----------



## richwade80

Hey Lad(d)ies, Get Funky.


----------



## MildredM

Not funky, it's sunny though!


----------



## Hasi

MildredM said:


> Not funky, it's sunny though!


Ian could use a new razor...


----------



## hotmetal

Shave Minty For Me starring Clint Eastwood?

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## MildredM

hotmetal said:


> Shave Minty For Me starring Clint Eastwood?
> 
> ___
> 
> Eat, drink and be merry


Go ahead. Make my day!


----------



## MildredM

Note the product placement!


----------



## joe

MildredM said:


> Note the product placement!


Shameless !


----------



## joey24dirt

MildredM said:


> Note the product placement!


Pew pew pew!! Awesome shot M, love the rep work.


----------



## Hasi

To swan or not to swan...?!


----------



## M_H_S

Hasi said:


> To swan or not to swan...?!


Unorthodox but very effective Swan. Could also be a peacock!


----------



## Hasi

M_H_S said:


> Unorthodox but very effective Swan. Could also be a peacock!




again... d'oh...


----------



## M_H_S

Hasi said:


> again... d'oh...


I am stilling waiting for the you tube video on how to do Dino art!


----------



## Hasi

M_H_S said:


> I am stilling waiting for the you tube video on how to do Dino art!


well I just have the images 

will look into latte archaeology film when I get the chance


----------



## Deeez Nuuutz




----------



## jonnycooper29

One on the balcony on this sunny Saturday!


----------



## hotmetal

First pull of the Coffeelink Yirgacheffe









___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## MildredM




----------



## joey24dirt

Feeling proud of this one in these little tulip cups.


----------



## Deeez Nuuutz

joey24dirt said:


> Feeling proud of this one in these little tulip cups.


I'd be proud of that too, Joey! Impressive mate!


----------



## joey24dirt

Deeez Nuuutz said:


> I'd be proud of that too, Joey! Impressive mate!


Thanks mate. I want to see one on your insta feed


----------



## jonnycooper29

@Deeez Nuuutz what's your insta? I'll check it out!


----------



## Deeez Nuuutz

joey24dirt said:


> Thanks mate. I want to see one on your insta feed


Ha ha! One day mate. I'm trying!


----------



## Deeez Nuuutz

jonnycooper29 said:


> @Deeez Nuuutz what's your insta? I'll check it out!


Don't get too excited mate! lol

@Deeeznuuutz77

It's more of a catalogue of my progression of learning the latte art. There are far many more that don't get posted because they come out crap lol


----------



## jonnycooper29

Deeez Nuuutz said:


> Don't get too excited mate! lol
> 
> @Deeeznuuutz77
> 
> It's more of a catalogue of my progression of learning the latte art. There are far many more that don't get posted because they come out crap lol


Just started following you! Progression is much more interesting to look at, mine are pretty average so more of a progression too

Who wants to see hanging hearts and swans anyway eh?

And I don't think people realise how many don't make it to insta for me


----------



## Deeez Nuuutz

jonnycooper29 said:


> Just started following you! Progression is much more interesting to look at, mine are pretty average so more of a progression too
> 
> Who wants to see hanging hearts and swans anyway eh?
> 
> And I don't think people realise how many don't make it to insta for me


Like I said many don't make it to insta for me either. Even my worst ones from when I started out are not on there and many many in between.

It's a learning curve though and a long one, but I enjoy it, which is the main thing.


----------



## Scotford

Cheeky service pours. Not pulling though all the way for industry folk these days. Annoys them and I'm okay with it


----------



## MildredM

Not sure which thread this belongs in really . . . .


----------



## Deeez Nuuutz

Good morning coffee lovers!

Half asleep this morning before leaving for work and halfway through the pour I couldn't think what I wanted to go for so messed it up a bit. Tasted great though!


----------



## joey24dirt

MildredM said:


> Not sure which thread this belongs in really . . . .


All of them


----------



## joey24dirt

Back to back kids parties. Much needed...


----------



## mmmatron

Crouching Camel, Hidden Dragon...or something like that...


----------



## joey24dirt

It's in there somewhere


----------



## MildredM

joey24dirt said:


> It's in there somewhere


Ahhhhh . . . Bisto!!!!!!


----------



## richwade80

MildredM said:


> Ahhhhh . . . Bisto!!!!!!


That's honeycomb!

I get that sometimes, and other times I don't. No consist cause I can find yet.


----------



## Deeez Nuuutz

richwade80 said:


> That's honeycomb!
> 
> I get that sometimes, and other times I don't. No consist cause I can find yet.


Same here. I find I get it when it's left to sit for a few minutes. Also mainly on darker roasts.


----------



## Coffeelink

Thank you for sharing. Nice, really nice. Have a great weekend.

Kind regards,

Azzouz


----------



## mmmatron

Just can't get the cup alignment right at the minute.


----------



## richwade80

Customer: I'd like a flat white with a peacock looking seductively over their shoulder.

Barista: I got you fam!


----------



## MildredM

It's the weeeeeeeekend!


----------



## jonnycooper29

I've been waiting for this day since Christmas!


----------



## Hasi

richwade80 said:


> Customer: I'd like a flat white with a peacock looking seductively over their shoulder.
> 
> Barista: I got you fam!


Nailed it!

We should do a free pour peacock thread...


----------



## Badgerman

Merry Pancake Day eve eve eve


----------



## MildredM

Badgerman said:


> Merry Pancake Day eve eve eve


Fab! Bring it on


----------



## Hasi

MildredM said:


> Fab! Bring it on


She meant bring it over


----------



## hotmetal

Zero progress made but I do like the hollow leaf effect.
















___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## Deeez Nuuutz

Think I may be making progress. Although I should also add that I have been here before then lose it again


----------



## MildredM

Saturday, Saturday . . .


----------



## Deeez Nuuutz

Morning all!!


----------



## Hasi

Good evening all!










I also poured these, so guess it counts 

Cheerio!


----------



## joey24dirt

Ignoring the first layer, love this.

Aside from the art, this was the most delicious cup I've ever made. So so tasty


----------



## MildredM

Kicking off the weekend NOW!


----------



## MildredM

Easy like Sunday morning . . .


----------



## richwade80

The Weekend ritual


----------



## Deeez Nuuutz

Happy Sunday everybody!


----------



## MrOrk

joey24dirt said:


> Ignoring the first layer, love this.
> 
> Aside from the art, this was the most delicious cup I've ever made. So so tasty


enjoying the Niche then @joey24dirt


----------



## HowardSmith

A nice big cap. Thick milk so not the best but making progress now I am back on some more 'normal' beans (CHATSWOOD)... Monsooned Malabar and Jampit hit are not the best for pouring into


----------



## MildredM

It's here!!!


----------



## Deeez Nuuutz

HAGWE!!


----------



## PPapa

Morning


----------



## cambosheff

A Mother's Day special (not sure how but I sold it as such 

Horsham - Rwanda Liza Washed

18g -> 40g 42 sec (inc 12 sec PI @ 2 bar).

Very nice indeed I'm told.


----------



## Deeez Nuuutz

cambosheff said:


> A Mother's Day special (not sure how but I sold it as such
> 
> Horsham - Rwanda Liza Washed
> 
> 18g -> 40g 42 sec (inc 12 sec PI @ 2 bar).
> 
> Very nice indeed I'm told.


I had these beans last month and I'd agree, they are very nice!


----------



## HowardSmith

Been working on my Slowsetta. First two attempts.

I think I need to throw a big bulb in there to start with & cap milk is a little too stiff... lots of room for improvement


----------



## richwade80

Squiffy Tulip.


----------



## richwade80

Stripey!


----------



## HowardSmith

My weekend mid day cap. I have to say, I am really enjoying using the Motta jug.


----------



## ashcroc

HowardSmith said:


> My weekend mid day cap. I have to say, I am really enjoying using the Motta jug.


Are you putting the chocolate sprinkles on before or after the milk pour?


----------



## HowardSmith

ashcroc said:


> Are you putting the chocolate sprinkles on before or after the milk pour?


Before. Straight on the shot. Although my chocolate 'shaker' is more of a chocolate 'chucker' & throws boulders of power out lol. Will be ordering a new one later.


----------



## MildredM

Whoop!!


----------



## Snakehips

MildredM said:


> Whoop!!


Flipping show-off !


----------



## jonnycooper29

I'm not sure quite what's going on but my latte art has deteriorated massively since using my new Loveramics cups... not sure if I can blame the cups or not..










(At least the bread looks tasty!)


----------



## richwade80

jonnycooper29 said:


> I'm not sure quite what's going on but my latte art has deteriorated massively since using my new Loveramics cups... not sure if I can blame the cups or not..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (At least the bread looks tasty!)


What a 'pain'!

I've just run out of cups.


----------



## MildredM

Bit on the side here . . .










#Hasiroastery


----------



## Hasi

MildredM said:


> Bit on the side here . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #Hasiroastery


nice one, but where'd that hashtag come from?


----------



## Hasi

kind of okay


----------



## MildredM

Hasi said:


> nice one, but where'd that hashtag come from?


Your beans, first shot on my machine


----------



## MildredM

Took some working out, flipping Bank Holidays . . .


----------



## PPapa

Been drinking a lot of milk recently as I had three bags of coffee and only one was nice without milk. It's a shame that my jug is not straight...


----------



## MildredM

Any old iron!


----------



## Deeez Nuuutz

Happy Easter y'all!!


----------



## Deeez Nuuutz

New coffee courtesy of LSOL!


----------



## Badgerman

Happy Saturday


----------



## MildredM

Saturday wait . . .


----------



## Sparkyx

Requires more practice


----------



## Deeez Nuuutz

Happy 'Forum Lever Day' eve!!


----------



## MildredM

And Sunday always comes too late . . .


----------



## joey24dirt

My effort using the Conti


----------



## Hasi

joey24dirt said:


> My effort using the Conti


I see you were nervous... 

As in nervous you'd scratch a panel and end up having to buy it


----------



## coffeechap

Hasi said:


> I see you were nervous...
> 
> As in nervous you'd scratch a panel and end up having to buy it


Damn it that's how I could have justified getting it into the kitchen


----------



## Hasi

coffeechap said:


> Damn it that's how I could have justified getting it into the kitchen


Hasi knows.

Should've asked him!


----------



## Deeez Nuuutz

My effort using the Conti...

Not as good as Joey's though


----------



## joey24dirt

Deeez Nuuutz said:


> My effort using the Conti...
> 
> Not as good as Joey's though


Pressure pouring haha


----------



## MildredM

Long live the weekend, the weekend is here


----------



## MildredM

My cup runneth over . . . Almost!


----------



## joey24dirt

SWAAAANN! (With a cold)


----------



## Hasi

joey24dirt said:


> SWAAAANN! (With a cold)


Here's my response... it's Edvard Munch's The Screaming, Shiting, Flying Swan.










Although, it didn't catch a cold


----------



## MildredM

..... but never, never on a Sunday


----------



## MildredM

And a new day will dawn . . .










*recycled image


----------



## jonnycooper29

Yummy Dog & Hat coffee at the moment- Red Bank project 101 Colombia


----------



## xpresso

MildredM said:


> And a new day will dawn . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *recycled image


What about Sepia







. Until the forum get's fully back up to speed in glorious technicolour...

Jon.


----------



## MildredM

xpresso said:


> What about Sepia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Until the forum get's fully back up to speed in glorious technicolour...
> 
> Jon.


Vivid . . .


----------



## xpresso

MildredM said:


> Vivid . . .


Yuk ....

Jon.


----------



## MildredM

xpresso said:


> Yuk ....
> 
> Jon.


Now look here, young man!!


----------



## Scotford

Feeling waspish today:










Bloody hard in a 5oz cup!


----------



## Hasi

Scotford said:


> Feeling waspish today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloody hard in a 5oz cup!


 @Scotford HOW?!?!


----------



## Scotford

Hasi said:


> @Scotford HOW?!?!


Tight wiggles


----------



## Hasi

Scotford said:


> Tight wiggles


ahhahaa, that's so much going to replace '42' as my universal answer to all questions of mankind.

Or at the office...


----------



## richwade80

Aaah le weekend c'est bon n'est pa?


----------



## MildredM

Saturday, Saturday!


----------



## Badgerman

Merry Eurovision too!


----------



## PPapa

Some symmetry and not shabby cut through - finally! I usually get too excited if I get a good start and screw it up


----------



## MildredM

I can't even find my milk - I blame the forum!!!!!


----------



## Rhys

Something different, milk in first....


----------



## MildredM

Rhys said:


> Something different, milk in first....


 Wrong forum, Rhys. Try the Ovaltinies?


----------



## Glenn

Rhys said:


> Something different, milk in first....


 The 1980's just called - they'd like their coffee back please @Rhys


----------



## Les996

> On 5/4/2019 at 11:21 AM, MildredM said:
> 
> My cup runneth over . . . Almost!


 ...and it really is that easy! I wish lol


----------



## jonnycooper29

Ok, this is going to take some getting used to

I'll also have to make myself a single hole steam tip too!!









On another note- this North Star roast the docks is proving to be absolutely delicious!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## richwade80

Righteous Blackcurrant and Ginger



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Badgerman

Merry May Day part II


----------



## joey24dirt

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joey24dirt

richwade80 said:


> Righteous Blackcurrant and Ginger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What app is that? Looks very handy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Les996

joey24dirt said:


> What app is that? Looks very handy
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 It's TasteBuddy, brilliant app!

I use all the time now..as recommended on here ?


----------



## MildredM

Sunday fun-day ?


----------



## richwade80

joey24dirt said:


> What app is that? Looks very handy
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


As Les said.

It's the 'shiznit' so says snoop dogg.

You can basically choose exactly what categories you want so it's almost fully customisable. Great for keeping records of grind settings etc.

Try it for free and then upgrade for £2 if it works for you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rakesh

MildredM said:


> Sunday fun-day
> [IMG alt="D9F0C951-C809-4696-B6D5-7CF9C3EAE5FB.thumb.jpeg.a870a6df2df2cf2595171100a122bdc0.jpeg" data-fileid="345"]https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk//coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_05/D9F0C951-C809-4696-B6D5-7CF9C3EAE5FB.thumb.jpeg.a870a6df2df2cf2595171100a122bdc0.jpeg[/IMG]


Is that a lynn Weber mirror??


----------



## MildredM

Rakesh said:


> Is that a lynn Weber mirror??


 Yes ?


----------



## Rakesh

MildredM said:


> Yes
> [IMG alt="443431FE-7EB7-4177-8600-38AB77579760.thumb.jpeg.94fed4f7077f0d5dc601f7ed907d2e0f.jpeg" data-fileid="352"]https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk//coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_05/443431FE-7EB7-4177-8600-38AB77579760.thumb.jpeg.94fed4f7077f0d5dc601f7ed907d2e0f.jpeg[/IMG]


Nice! You really have got it all


----------



## MildredM

I've been rubbish lately, at least I managed to not start laughing and slosh it everywhere this time!

Freepour Saturday!


----------



## Les996

> 1 hour ago, MildredM said:
> 
> I've been rubbish lately, at least I managed to not start laughing and slosh it everywhere this time!
> 
> Freepour Saturday!


 Yes that looks terrible...just wish I could get to such a bad level of art ?


----------



## Les996

My usual high standard lol


----------



## MildredM

At least yours stays IN the cup @Les996 ?


----------



## Mrboots2u




----------



## Sparkyx

Slowly getting there, just need to work on my symmetry.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joey24dirt

Going down a treat *hic*









Also this earlier when I was sober


----------



## jonnycooper29

Now that I'm becoming more familiar with the La Pav, I'm rather enjoying latte art again!


----------



## Mrboots2u




----------



## igm45




----------



## Les996

MildredM said:


> At least yours stays IN the cup @Les996 ?


 Not for long @MildredM I've usually finished it within a couple of minutes ?


----------



## Scotford

Wooooo erryday


----------



## richwade80

Perhaps posting this will start giving me notifications...

#changeisbad


----------



## MildredM

The view from the drone!


----------



## Les996

MildredM said:


> The view from the drone!
> 
> View attachment 29782


 Perfect latte art as usual...although that saucer needs nudging up into the curve...tut...tut lol


----------



## Les996

My yellow cup is definitely the hardest to create good latte art!

Will try blind fold, that might help ?


----------



## Hasi

After a week-long stay away from my equipment a well deserved afternoon treat 









Tight wiggles.


----------



## richwade80

First iced coffees of the season


----------



## Hasi

richwade80 said:


> First iced coffees of the season
> 
> [IMG alt="IMG_7423.thumb.jpg.feed643480a7c880cc95fdd84f8dbcdf.jpg" data-fileid="29797"]https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk//coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_06/IMG_7423.thumb.jpg.feed643480a7c880cc95fdd84f8dbcdf.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> [IMG alt="IMG_7424.thumb.jpg.d3c72d57dce9a72f05b9a116450eeb00.jpg" data-fileid="29798"]https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk//coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_06/IMG_7424.thumb.jpg.d3c72d57dce9a72f05b9a116450eeb00.jpg[/IMG]


iced coffee is a seasonal thing?!


----------



## Rakesh

Saturday swan.


----------



## MildredM




----------



## Cooffe

Failed attempt at a swan. I like to call it the pelican.


----------



## Hasi

Cooffe said:


> Failed attempt at a swan. I like to call it the pelican.
> [IMG alt="493F35C2-1439-45CC-A361-8712E2E3BFEB.thumb.jpeg.8202b6d774cbe2fef61aeb55fbd1216b.jpeg" data-fileid="29834"]https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk//coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_06/493F35C2-1439-45CC-A361-8712E2E3BFEB.thumb.jpeg.8202b6d774cbe2fef61aeb55fbd1216b.jpeg[/IMG]


turning it upside down I see an angry old woman yelling and raising her hand...


----------



## MildredM

Hasi said:


> turning it upside down I see an angry old woman yelling and raising her hand...


 I don't see anything if the sort. What I do see though is MY worktop


----------



## Cooffe

MildredM said:


> I don't see anything if the sort. What I do see though is my worktop ?


 Obviously good taste! I want to say it's Bianco Ice quartz or something like that... all I know is that it's what the better half wanted!


----------



## Cooffe

Hasi said:


> turning it upside down I see an angry old woman yelling and raising her hand...


 Consider me the Monet of the latte art world.


----------



## ashcroc

Cooffe said:


> Failed attempt at a swan. I like to call it the pelican.
> [IMG alt="493F35C2-1439-45CC-A361-8712E2E3BFEB.thumb.jpeg.8202b6d774cbe2fef61aeb55fbd1216b.jpeg" data-fileid="29834"]https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk//coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_06/493F35C2-1439-45CC-A361-8712E2E3BFEB.thumb.jpeg.8202b6d774cbe2fef61aeb55fbd1216b.jpeg[/IMG]


Slimer!


----------



## Sparkyx

I thought it was going well... until I spilt steamed milk all over my hand, resulting in a not so symmetrical rosetta.


----------



## Obidi

Rakesh said:


> View attachment 29799
> Saturday swan.


 I aspire to this, don't think it'll ever happen ?


----------



## Obidi

richwade80 said:


> First iced coffees of the season
> 
> View attachment 29797
> 
> 
> View attachment 29798


 They look delish, we're just at the start of a heat wave here so might have to look up the recipe....


----------



## Hasi

before








after

It's getting hot in here...


----------



## richwade80

Obidi said:


> They look delish, we're just at the start of a heat wave here so might have to look up the recipe....


It's not much of a recipe.

One shot in a cold cup. Let the cup take the heat out.

Pour into a cold glass

Add a large ice cube, (You can get large ice cube trays) so the ice melts slower and does dilute the drink too much.

I add the ice into the shot carefully to try not to crack it.

Pour milk onto the ice cube really slowly so it doesn't mix with the coffee straight away.

Mix and drink!


----------



## Obidi

richwade80 said:


> It's not much of a recipe.
> 
> One shot in a cold cup. Let the cup take the heat out.
> 
> Pour into a cold glass
> 
> Add a large ice cube, (You can get large ice cube trays) so the ice melts slower and does dilute the drink too much.
> 
> I add the ice into the shot carefully to try not to crack it.
> 
> Pour milk onto the ice cube really slowly so it doesn't mix with the coffee straight away.
> 
> Mix and drink!


 Thank you.


----------



## ashcroc

richwade80 said:


> It's not much of a recipe.
> 
> One shot in a cold cup. Let the cup take the heat out.
> 
> Pour into a cold glass
> 
> Add a large ice cube, (You can get large ice cube trays) so the ice melts slower and does dilute the drink too much.
> 
> I add the ice into the shot carefully to try not to crack it.
> 
> Pour milk onto the ice cube really slowly so it doesn't mix with the coffee straight away.
> 
> Mix and drink!


Get yourself some whiskey stones if you don't want to water down your drink.


----------



## Hasi

ashcroc said:


> Get yourself some whiskey stones if you don't want to water down your drink.


or get yourself some whisky. After a while you start caring less and less about water in your milk drink


----------



## richwade80

ashcroc said:


> Get yourself some whiskey stones if you don't want to water down your drink.


I have whiskey stones, but they don't really cut it. They warm up surprisingly quick. I'd have to fill the glass with them.

I do use them for bourbon though. Less liquid so it's okay. I don't like ice in my liquor.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deeez Nuuutz

Morning!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonnycooper29

Looking forward to a sunny Saturday!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## El carajillo

MildredM said:


> Sunday fun-day ?
> 
> View attachment 345


 Wing mirrors on a coffee machine, whatever next. OR Is it for applying make-up when you are in a hurry ?♠


----------



## Mrboots2u

El carajillo said:


> Wing mirrors on a coffee machine, whatever next. OR Is it for applying make-up when you are in a hurry ?♠


 Thats not a wing mirror it is "Gimbaling oleophobic mirror for examining your shots."

https://lynweber.com/product/looking-glass/

I presume it allows you to talk ti the mad hatter as well...

Wing mirrors are alot cheaper - this is what I have i think

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Blind-Spot-Mirrors-Cars-360°Rotatable/dp/B0777FXZY2?ref_=Oct_BSellerC_4919989031_0&pf_rd_p=eeb6ffcc-bc92-51d0-82aa-df1cd7138be4&pf_rd_s=merchandised-search-6&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_i=4919989031&pf_rd_m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&pf_rd_r=T6RGZ2JEGJFDBTRXKAWS&pf_rd_r=T6RGZ2JEGJFDBTRXKAWS&pf_rd_p=eeb6ffcc-bc92-51d0-82aa-df1cd7138be4


----------



## Chap-a-chino

El carajillo said:


> Wing mirrors on a coffee machine, whatever next. OR Is it for applying make-up when you are in a hurry ?♠


 Interesting to see that sexism is alive and well.


----------



## MildredM

Mrboots2u said:


> Thats not a wing mirror it is "Gimbaling oleophobic mirror for examining your shots."
> 
> https://lynweber.com/product/looking-glass/
> 
> I presume it allows you to talk ti the mad hatter as well...
> 
> Wing mirrors are alot cheaper - this is what I have i think
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Blind-Spot-Mirrors-Cars-360°Rotatable/dp/B0777FXZY2?ref_=Oct_BSellerC_4919989031_0&pf_rd_p=eeb6ffcc-bc92-51d0-82aa-df1cd7138be4&pf_rd_s=merchandised-search-6&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_i=4919989031&pf_rd_m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&pf_rd_r=T6RGZ2JEGJFDBTRXKAWS&pf_rd_r=T6RGZ2JEGJFDBTRXKAWS&pf_rd_p=eeb6ffcc-bc92-51d0-82aa-df1cd7138be4


 Style eh? I suppose you either get it or you don't ?


----------



## Mrboots2u

MildredM said:


> Style eh? I suppose you either get it or you don't ?


 Over substance.....

for what 80 dollars plus shipping plus tax , i would actually want to be able to see Alice In Wonderland in it


----------



## El carajillo

Chap-a-chino said:


> Interesting to see that sexism is alive and well.


 It is not sexism, in this day and age you can never be sure who wears what.

SEXISM still rules in this house. I have got to go and make the coffee :classic_biggrin:


----------



## xpresso

Could this lead to a new branch of available coffee styles, there is already a flat white but where does a 'Convex' & 'Concave' come into it apart from the meniscus ......... ?.

Jon.


----------



## MildredM




----------



## Hasi

MildredM said:


> <img alt="8B2E930B-24A2-4067-B879-5B7CDA6E9314.thumb.jpeg.e707a0e59cc713bccfcf6e3c58756d02.jpeg" data-fileid="30518" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_06/8B2E930B-24A2-4067-B879-5B7CDA6E9314.thumb.jpeg.e707a0e59cc713bccfcf6e3c58756d02.jpeg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


now you did it on pursepose


----------



## Sparkyx

More practice required. 
It's late, is the excuse I'm going for.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slowpress

No more practice required! I like it just as it is... lovely!?


----------



## joey24dirt

Pfft. Who said La Pavonis were hard work 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MildredM




----------



## Hasi

joey24dirt said:


> Pfft. Who said La Pavonis were hard work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There you have it... now away with the big 'un


----------



## joey24dirt

Hasi said:


> There you have it... now away with the big 'un


Yup for sure. Just need someone with a huge truck to shift it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ashcroc

joey24dirt said:


> Yup for sure. Just need someone with a huge truck to shift it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


& a 2nd la pav for the bunker!


----------



## joey24dirt

ashcroc said:


> & a 2nd la pav for the bunker!


There's no room down there... plus I'm too busy to stop 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MildredM

Just squeezing another one in . . .


----------



## MildredM

Ahhhhhhhh Saturday ?


----------



## Sparkyx

Happy Saturday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Obnic

MildredM said:


> Yes
> <img alt="443431FE-7EB7-4177-8600-38AB77579760.thumb.jpeg.94fed4f7077f0d5dc601f7ed907d2e0f.jpeg" data-fileid="352" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_05/443431FE-7EB7-4177-8600-38AB77579760.thumb.jpeg.94fed4f7077f0d5dc601f7ed907d2e0f.jpeg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


I made mine with a lego tower and a make-up compact mirror. Knew I should have patented it!


----------



## MildredM

Obnic said:


> I made mine with a lego tower and a make-up compact mirror. Knew I should have patented it!


 Brill ? ?


----------



## filthynines

joey24dirt said:


> Pfft. Who said La Pavonis were hard work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 The skateboard inlays on this look awesome! Love the badge! Can we get a close up??


----------



## Obnic

MildredM said:


> Brill


 just checked out the LW site. Mirror $78 UPS postage $191! I'd pay for the mirror but UPS are just taking the mick.


----------



## Sparkyx

Obnic said:


> just checked out the LW site. Mirror $78 UPS postage $191! I'd pay for the mirror but UPS are just taking the mick.


 Anyone fancy a group buy? ?


----------



## joey24dirt

filthynines said:


> The skateboard inlays on this look awesome! Love the badge! Can we get a close up??












I'm the worst at pictures.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sparkyx

Getting there slowly










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MildredM

Happy Sunday ?


----------



## Wobbit

I'm new to this ?


----------



## MildredM

^^^^^ I started with a crocus too when I was learning ?


----------



## Hasi

Crocus?!


----------



## MildredM

Hasi said:


> Crocus?!


 Look, I was being positive! It's upside down, but it IS a crocus ?


----------



## lake_m

Is it my filthy mind but........


----------



## Obidi

MildredM said:


> Happy Sunday ?
> 
> View attachment 31271


 Fabulous! Mldred, do you have an LR AND a La Pavoni? ?


----------



## MildredM

Obidi said:


> Fabulous! Mldred, do you have an LR AND a La Pavoni? ?


 No, sadly, I don't ?

Well, when I say I don't, what I mean is . . . I DO . . . but to keep things on an equal footing, and for my accounts manager, it belongs to Ian. It was a gift for me on his birthday the other day ??


----------



## Obidi

MildredM said:


> No, sadly, I don't ?
> 
> Well, when I say I don't, what I mean is . . . I DO . . . but to keep things on an equal footing, and for my accounts manager, it belongs to Ian. *It was a gift for me on his birthday the other day ??*


 Nice!! How do you find it?


----------



## MildredM

Obidi said:


> Nice!! How do you find it?


 *Ian is loving it so far and seems to have got the hang of it rather well ?

*Look, if he reads this and thinks it isn't actually his there'll be bother ?


----------



## MildredM

Hatches firmly battened *windy Saturday*


----------



## Badgerman

Why does this happen after a few mins?


----------



## ashcroc

Badgerman said:


> Why does this happen after a few mins?


Think it's the small bubbles in the microfoam popping together to make bigger bubbles.


----------



## hazzeruk

Badgerman said:


> Why does this happen after a few mins?


 Apparently this can also be caused by the milk being too hot, happens to me too and i even use a thermometer whereas the machines at work this never happens, no idea why.


----------



## MildredM




----------



## johnealey

Can happen to anyone 

I call it Phantom of the Frankenstein Cortado:

John


----------



## Obnic

johnealey said:


> Can happen to anyone
> I call it Phantom of the Frankenstein Cortado:
> John
> 
> <img alt="529318059_Phantomofthefrankensteincortado.thumb.JPG.dd8911d38c4cb5f22ffdc11fdcd2e438.JPG" data-fileid="31549" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_08/529318059_Phantomofthefrankensteincortado.thumb.JPG.dd8911d38c4cb5f22ffdc11fdcd2e438.JPG" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


I'm with you


----------



## Cooffe

The better half likes hearts... simple but sweet I guess


----------



## MildredM

Cricket ✔

Coffee ✔

Steaming on the La P ✔


----------



## tobyjrn6

6oz semi skimmed 









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## tobyjrn6

Badgerman said:


> Why does this happen after a few mins?


 either milk too hot or as ive started noticing recently with the fracino machine ive been using at work - wand not perpendicular enough to the surface of the milk, depends how many holes and hole orientation etc but usually you want to be at more of a right angle than youd intuitively think you should be


----------



## joey24dirt

It's been a while










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jj-x-ray

Now I've got a better wand on the classic, I've really for to learn how to do this as I don't have the excuse any more....
Still can't get my foam to float early enough to actually shape, run out of cup

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## joey24dirt

And another....

Mini@hasi art challenge I heard










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MildredM

Happy last day of August everyone


----------



## joey24dirt

Needs a can of redbull....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nicknak

joey24dirt said:


> Needs a can of redbull....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Are you messing them up on purpose ? ? ( I cant do them ?)


----------



## joey24dirt

Nicknak said:


> Are you messing them up on purpose ?  ( I cant do them )


I'm still getting used to the nozzle. You have to steam them like on a DTP I've found. Works a treat.

The brass looks amazing too by the way. It's a really nice finish touch for the machine 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KTD

I managed to put a tiny little scratch on mine tightening it up despite spending half hour thinking about how not to.  oh and my swan effort this morning will never see the light of day unless I nail one later 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nicknak

KTD said:


> I managed to put a tiny little scratch on mine tightening it up despite spending half hour thinking about how not to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh and my swan effort this morning will never see the light of day unless I nail one later
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I will have to offer a return to base polishing service .. ?.. Try a little PTFe tape and you shouldn't have to tighten it so much .. Start with snow balls , swans or so last year ?


----------



## richwade80

Just for fun.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Morning!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

-


----------



## Obnic

Pulling ristrettos this morning. Ethiopian Yirgacheff natural process.


----------



## Hasi

What started out as a cute breakfast swan turned into the Loch Ness Monster half way down... well, good morning!


----------



## MildredM

Max amount of orangey-ness ?


----------



## Nicknak

MildredM said:


> Max amount of orangey-ness ?
> 
> View attachment 32592


 Nice towel ?


----------



## MildredM

Nicknak said:


> Nice towel ?


 I will be opening up for pre orders soon


----------



## Nicknak

MildredM said:


> I will be opening up for pre orders soon


 Can you keep one for me until June ??... ???


----------



## Hasi

Nicknak said:


> Can you keep one for me until June ...


moved to sold


----------



## Hairy_Hogg

I don't drink milk in my coffee and normally make latte for my wife as the only milk drink. Trying some medium roast beans from James Gourmet as the notes were more to her liking and decided to try and flat white.

Best milk drink I think I have had combined with my best ever attempt at latte art! Much easier at this quantity of milk.
















Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## MildredM

I am pretty sure Ian is in training for the Novice section of the Christmas Pour-down ? he's got the heart just about cracked now ✔


----------



## Deidre

MildredM said:


> I am pretty sure Ian is in training for the Novice section of the Christmas Pour-down ? he's got the heart just about cracked now ✔
> 
> View attachment 33224


 I don't think you can beat a good heart!??


----------



## richwade80

Weekend sorted!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MildredM

And here too ?


----------



## Badgerman

That's with a broken shoulder in a sling (having been knocked off my bicycle this week)


----------



## ashcroc

Badgerman said:


> That's with a broken shoulder in a sling (having been knocked off my bicycle this week)


Ouch


----------



## MildredM

Oh NOOOO ouch indeed. Wishing you a speedy recovery 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MildredM

Crispy Saturday ?


----------



## MildredM

My new design (a corrected mess up) and Ian's heart within a heart ?


----------



## Saltydog

Strange colour but looks cool. ?


----------



## Cooffe

Today's feather (I think)


----------



## richwade80

One from me, and one from my dad who's just starting out.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeak

Loving Horsham Roastery's Nova.


----------



## joey24dirt

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MildredM

Sunday 😃


----------



## MildredM

Free Paw Sunday 😁


----------



## catpuccino

This counts, right? I didn't mess up the top of the design at all promise.


----------



## -Mac

New T-Rex stylee


----------



## _HH_

As you can see I'm struggling with tulips! I'm happy with the texture of my milk, but I can't seem to 'bunch' the consecutive hearts together to form the tulip... any pointers gratefully received!


----------



## _HH_

On to better things! I was pleased with my rosetta this morning, but think I need to make the bottom part flare a little more


----------



## richwade80

Cheeky marshmallow latte.


----------



## sjm85

Final pour from my gaggia 😢

Passed the test and will be on it's way to a new home @Sid


----------



## Sid

sjm85 said:


> Final pour from my gaggia 😢
> 
> Passed the test and will be on it's way to a new home @Sid
> 
> View attachment 52953


 Looking forward to pouring plenty more of them. Rest assured it's going to a good home and will be well looked after!


----------



## anton78

Saves buying a card...


----------

